
The Four Rules of Life That Change Your View of Everything – Vishen Lakhiani - peter_d_sherman
https://youtu.be/a-3CB4_a33o?t=647
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Google recently demonstrated that its best employees were _not Ivy League
students_ ,

but rather young people who had experienced a big loss in their lives and had
been able to transform that experience into growth.

According to Google, deep personal loss has resulted in _employees who are
more humble and open to listening and learning._ "

